# Sneezing Calvin



## Theogenes (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Calvin....
Check out Calvin sneezing.....
http://hem.passagen.se/rust29/hobbe.htm


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Here it is Jim

# 1 on this Page

http://calvin.doriennesmith.com/downloads.php

But would like to find it Bigger than Icon Sized...



Jim Snyder said:


> I love Calvin....
> Check out Calvin sneezing.....
> http://hem.passagen.se/rust29/hobbe.htm


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

*LOL ! Good Stuff there...*


----------

